# Rudy T diagnosed with bladder cancer



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

*Tomjanovich diagnosed with bladder tumor*

SEATTLE -- Rockets coach Rudy Tomjanovich was diagnosed today with superficial bladder cancer, team physician Jim Muntz said.

Because tumors were found early, Tomjanovich will be treated medically with a topical agent, an out-patient procedure, rather than with surgery. Tomjanovich underwent a cystoscopic evaluation and biopsy of the bladder lining on Monday and was released from Methodist hospital this morning.

"These are superficial growths," Muntz said today. "Treating it with this, generally works very well. 

"He'll take two weeks off (from treatment) then we'll get treatments started."

Muntz said the once-a-week "BMG' treatments will last six weeks and Tomjanovich will be closely monitored throughout the treatments before more in-depth testing again this summer.

"He's pleased and relieved, but concerned," Muntz said. "He's relieved that it's superficial, that's there's no deep invasion. We've very optimistic we can treat this with a local installation of medicine. 

"He is dealing with it, though. The reality of the thing sinks in. March 17, he had never really been told that he has been diagnosed with cancer. Then somebody says, 'You have a tumor or cancer.' We expect it to go well, but it's a new part in somebody's life." 

Tomjanovich has never missed a regular season game as Rockets coach. He is expected to rejoin the team during it's five-game, eight-day road trip, though his schedule is uncertain. 

-------------

*GET WELL SOON COACH!!!*


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> *Tomjanovich diagnosed with bladder tumor*
> 
> SEATTLE -- Rockets coach Rudy Tomjanovich was diagnosed today with superficial bladder cancer, team physician Jim Muntz said.
> ...


I also started a thread about it in the NBA general forum.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

sad news. Best wishes to him and his family.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Gosh, I hope for the best for Rudy T. My Mom's older sister just died after a long struggle with cancer. The first cancer diagnosed was bladder cancer.

Does anyone know if Rudy smokes? Believe it or not, bladder cancer is often a smoking-related cancer, as some of the carcinogens pass out of the body through urine.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

I think he used to smoke... he also used to drink. 
I just want him to get better soon.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I hope your coach gets better soon.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Tomjanovich Takes Leave for Cancer Treatment*

Mar 26, 4:29 PM (ET) _
By MICHAEL A. LUTZ
HOUSTON (AP) - Rockets coach Rudy Tomjanovich knew what he had to do, for himself and the team: He is taking an indefinite leave to treat his bladder cancer. 

The 54-year-old coach broke the news to his players Wednesday in an emotional team meeting. The Rockets are vying for the final playoff spot in the Western Conference. 

"At this critical part of the season, this team, any team, needs a coach who has got to give 100 percent of his thoughts to helping the team," Tomjanovich said. As much as I love this team, I know my thoughts would be on some other things." 

Tomjanovich missed the team's recent five-game road trip and had been expected to rejoin the team for Wednesday night's home game against the Los Angeles Lakers. 

Assistant Larry Smith will continue to coach the Rockets during Tomjanovich's absence. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/03262003/v3482.html


----------

